# Photo re-sizesing ??



## Darley (Nov 25, 2004)

I know that the question as been made before, but today at last I got my photos, I give the films to be process on cd and they are to large to be uploader, does anyone have a free  software or an  idea to re-size them ? 

Thank's

Serge


----------



## penhead (Nov 25, 2004)

I remember using this app and think it will do what you want
http://www.irfanview.com/

or you can always download a 30-day eval of PSP
http://www.jasc.com/


JohnPayton


----------



## Daniel (Nov 25, 2004)

lets see, currently i have a trial version of paint shop pro that doesn't seem to have an expiration date to it I just tried going to jasc.com but didn't see the trial version. I got it through an e-mail offer. It would be worth trying to track down though. 
I also have Microsoft digital imaging. got it free as well but it was a fluk.
then I have HP photo printer which I just got when I bought a new printer. havn't even tried it yet.
then there is always the Kodak Picture CD. I got that one when I had pictures from my digital camera put on a disk at wal greens.
and lets not foget the FinePix Viewer that came with my digital camera. not exactly sure I can resize pics with that one. but would be suprised if I couldn't
yhis doesn't include the two or three that I have deleted from my computer. Paint Shop Pro is the one you really want though.
anyway if you can get your hands on any of those I can give you a detailed step by step how to resize your pics. anything else I can give you the steps and you will have to figure out where they hide in your menues. E-mail me if you need help


----------



## Daniel (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />lets see, currently i have a trial version of paint shop pro that doesn't seem to have an expiration date to it I just tried going to jasc.com but didn't see the trial version. I got it through an e-mail offer. It would be worth trying to track down though.
> I also have Microsoft digital imaging. got it free as well but it was a fluk.
> then I have HP photo printer which I just got when I bought a new printer. havn't even tried it yet.
> ...


----------



## penhead (Nov 25, 2004)

PSP free trial link:

http://www.jasc.com/products/paintshoppro/psptrialreg.asp?

JohnPayton


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, after reading this post, I tried something....  It is FREE!
This worked in my browser, Explorer that comes with MS Windows.

FIRST MAKE A COPY OF YOUR PIC, just in case! Work with the copy.

Open a new window in the browser.

From the file dropdown menu, select Open.

At the bottom of the box, change the file type to whatever you are using. (like JPEG)

Using Browse, select the pic you are resizing and click OK.
The pic is now in your browser.

Click on the Image drop down menu, and then on Resize, and then resize to suit.

Save the pic.

Resizing a second time compresses a JPEG file, makes it much smaller.

Hope this helps, it is what I am using.


----------



## Dave C (Nov 25, 2004)

I use this program to edit and resize my pictures. It is a free program and easy to use. http://www.picasa.com/picasa/

Dave


----------



## Darley (Nov 26, 2004)

Thank you all for this link and advices, I'm in process to downloade the software now, so I will play around tonight.

Serge


----------



## Darley (Nov 26, 2004)

Well I did resize the photos and I got my brain all over the keyboard ghoss I.T is not my cup of tea and I send tonight the photos for the contest I hope everything is allright, I think I stuffed up  the first bacht, Thank again for your help.

Serge

Ho!  is now 5 past 11 PM on 26 /11/


----------

